# groomer cut penny



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Sometimes a dog will make a sudden movement and can surprise the groomer, but it is totally unacceptable that she didn't tell you that she had messed up (at least to me it is). I would be upset if my dog came home from the groomers with a bleeding cut on her stomach with no explanation...


----------



## katey96 (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes. This time it was free also because they messed up. So I am not going back there but I don't know what to do. I want to complain but I complained last time as they didn't do what I asked. Would I be to whiny if I complained again?


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear Penny and you had a bad experience.. AGAIN!
That was kind of you to give the groomer a 2nd chance after they messed up the first time. Personally, I probably would not have gone back. Then again, maybe they were just having an off day that first time. Now they have wronged Penny again - a clear indication that they kinda suck. Especially since they didn't have the decency to tell you they cut her up! Blow this place off.. for good! 

This happened to Snoops in the spring - the groom was amazing, but their attitude and customer service were the worst. They cut his belly and didn't tell me. I was wondering why he was whimpering as I held him. 

I understand accidents happen, but I believe they should tell you if there is an injury - even if it is just a slight cut, or what have you. 

Keep Penny's cut clean with a bit of diluted peroxide.. she will be just fine. My advice tho - find a new groomer! 

:nurse:


----------



## katey96 (Aug 20, 2009)

This was a dofferent groomer at the same place. Which is even worse.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

katey96 said:


> this was a dofferent groomer at the same place. Which is even worse.



*ugh!!!!*


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Wait, wait-
This has happened _before_ at the same place?!? DEFINITELY ditch this place for good! I would file a formal complaint and tell them that they need to get their act together and they have lost your business! That is absolutely not okay! 

I hope Penny feels better soon... it's a shame you've both had two negative experiences so far.


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

I am sure it can happen-but the groomer should have definitely told you about it! My groomer called me the other day after trimming some of my dogs' nails to say there was some blood in her foyer and she was just calling me to check if mine were OK. I said they were fine-


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I agree w/ everyone else: It happens, but the groomer should always tell you about it; no matter how minor.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I'd wonder why they were using a blade that cuts that close on the stomach area. That is a more sensitive area that's not exposed to sun so doesn't need a 30 or shorter used on it. Yuck, I'd be really upset and I'm glad they at least gave you a free grooming but good grief...


----------



## katey96 (Aug 20, 2009)

The first time they shaved her nose when I said tidy the eyes as I am going to get a teddy beard cut in a few weeks. So they gave me a free groom. I used the free groom and they shaved her a sanitary area and on the underneath she cut her. And these were two different groomers. I didn't even ask for anything complicated just the basics they only need to trim her feet, eyes, and sanitary area. They still managed to do it. Ugh. I'm thinking that I'm going to do the grooming myself. I already know the basics. I just need to know how to pluck and clean the ears. Any tips? Any good resources out there for this that anyone knows?


----------



## akbritt (Aug 10, 2009)

katey96 said:


> So I went to get penny just trimmed up. The groomer did a sanitary cut. When we got home I saw blood on her stomach. The groomer cut her shaving her. Now this is unacceptable. However, my question is does this happen or is it poor grooming skills? I have witnessed my dog whilst being groomed and she is really good scared and stays in the same place. So she wouldn't have moved. I imagine that there worse dogs getting groomed and they don't get cut. So do I need to expect this sometime?


Poor poo baby 
someone should told you that this happen...I know accidents happen...but if the groomer knew and didn't tell you...I would be angry too


----------



## akbritt (Aug 10, 2009)

*ears ears ears.*



katey96 said:


> I just need to know how to pluck and clean the ears. Any tips? Any good resources out there for this that anyone knows?


Plucking ear hair makes me nervous...so I wont do it...well....not yet anyways...

things you need:
hemostats
ear powder
ear cleaner
drying creme
cotton balls

I use R-7 3 steps kit...there is probably better stuff, but this is just want im using

Plucking

pour a nice amount of ear powder in the ear...massage it in really good, then take a cotton ball and wipe any excess powder out. Take your hemostats or forceps what ever you want to use and quickly but gently pluck the hair out.
Some people use their fingers, but hair slips through fingers easy, but its how you want to do it.

_before plucking: smell the ears and check for redness...you dont want to pluck if there is an infection or irritated or black spots (possible ear mites then you need to wait and go to the vet). I would have my vet or groomer do it then._

Cleaning

Take your ear cleaning solution and squeeze some in the ear canal...massage in...take your cotton ball and wipe the ear clean...then take the drying creme...and pour some in the canal...take a cotton ball and wipe it around the ear canal...wipe out excess.

Dont leave any excess solution in the ear that it self can lead to infections.

there should be directions on the bottle of what ever you use if you forget anything and if I said anything wrong I'm sure someone will correct me.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Ugh, yes a nick can happen *easily*, and it certainly doesn't mean they're a bad groomer... Gawd, if that was the case then I'm a terrible groomer cos I've nicked two dogs now....... 
I did a very similar nick on a schnauzer once, using a 10 blade on the sanitary (any blade can nick a dog! some are more likely to than others though), I stood her up on her back legs (holding her front legs) to check it and do a teeny adjustment (I had left a chunk of fluff and wanted to zip it off) and cos she's a lean wee girl she had a wee fold of skin right down the middle of her belly, and *zip* I nicked into that fold! Yeouch, I felt terrible, though the dog never noticed! I was on the phone to the owner within minutes and by taking that responsibility for it we have kept her as a good customer.

At the same time I've had people come to me and tell me their previous groomer nicked their dog and then denied they did it!!!! I've had others come to me who the groomer never told them about a cut or something too, though in those cases I do tell them they should have let their groomer know, as perhaps for whatever reason they hadn't realised it was a cut or whatever....

So yes, it is somewhat of a potential hazard of the job. We work with a lot of very sharp tools, and despite obviously knowing how to sue them and knowing how to avoid nicks or cuts, it can still happen when you least expect it!! I can almost imagine how a nick could not be noticed cos both times I nicked a dog, the dog never reacted! 

I think at the very least you should call them and tell them you found the nick on her belly, and see what they then say... I'm not saying you should go back, cos they've stuffed you around before (though they did try to make ammends as best they really can....) but see what they say about the nick before writting them off totally. I know I wonder what on earth happened when a customer never turns up again, and if someone calls to complain about something I did wrong, I'm GLAD, cos at least then at least I have the chance to try fix it for them!! 

((hugs)) to your poor wee girl. I hope it's only a small nick and has scabbed over by now, give the groomers a call and see what they say, you can still tell them where to go or that you're not interested in going back to them, but at least they know.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

katey96 said:


> The first time they shaved her nose when I said tidy the eyes as I am going to get a teddy beard cut in a few weeks. So they gave me a free groom. I used the free groom and they shaved her a sanitary area and on the underneath she cut her. And these were two different groomers. I didn't even ask for anything complicated just the basics they only need to trim her feet, eyes, and sanitary area. They still managed to do it. Ugh. I'm thinking that I'm going to do the grooming myself. I already know the basics. I just need to know how to pluck and clean the ears. Any tips? Any good resources out there for this that anyone knows?



WOW! That's *EXACTLY* the same situation Snoops endured... 
I asked for a teddy bear cut and got a shaved down Snoops... and a shaved nose! He looked ridiculous. As Wonder Pup calls it - a "wardrobe malfunction"
LOL


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

You have to be specific and better yet bring pictures. I don't think it's fair to expect a groomer to know what you mean by "teddy bear cut." It's kind of like the infamous "puppy cut." I know at least one groomer, on another forum, who pulls out a poodle book and tells any who ask for a "puppy cut" that it means a shave face, feet and tail. Can you just imagine what a Yorkie or Shih Tzu would look like that way, LOL.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

I agree that describing a cut as "teddy bear" won't do... pictures do help. What I find most important is finding a groomer who you feel comfortable with, and who your pup feels good and confident with. A groomer who actually listens and comprehends your requests, who can actually look at the photos and take in what he/she is seeing. Communication, I've learned is key. This time round, I also showed my groomer photos of what I *did not* want for Snoops. When you can clearly define the parameters for the groomer I think it makes it way easier on them (what to do and what not to do).


----------



## cybercat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes, acceidents happen all the time even with the best groomers it happens. After all we are dealing with live animals that just do not stay still. The bad was the groomer did not let you know. Sometimes it does happen that we will not see it for it might not show up right away too. Special that area, is very hard to see on some dogs unless done a certain way. I know personally I have gone 6 months without a problem then have 3 in a week. Stuff happens unfortunally but we always tell the owner about it.


----------



## Kcdefg (Oct 4, 2009)

Were you happy with this grooming salon? If you were (seeing that you didn't have the same groomer both times) I would consider trying it again if you've had good experiences in the past. Just stick with the groomer that has done you right in the past. Everyone has bad days, two bad experiences in a row does stink and not saying anything isn't proper at all. 

Everyone who says bring pictures is RIGHT! The more info for groomers the better. Also another great tip is to literally show the groomer how long you want the hair rather than just say "I want it an inch long". I've groomed for over 5 years and people still confuse me sometimes. It's just mixed signals that get crossed. The more specific you can be the better!

I'm sorry that you had a bad experience, it's always bad but at least it was just two small things in retrospect... I've heard horror stories of what people have done to pets and thank goodness that didn't happen to your baby.


----------



## katey96 (Aug 20, 2009)

i decided to go to a different groomer. One that is more closer to Penny and has time to spend to help her with her anxiety of being away from me. It is called grooming angel. She has turned her garage into her business. She works from home. She has a nice set up going and very clean. She will work with penny and where she keeps the dogs are really close by so they arenot left alone. She has a good grooming history espescially with Poodles so i am going to try her. 

I just didnt want to go back there Penny has only been groomed three time and 2/3 are bad experiences so i am hoping that she will be more relaxed here. 

Go check her website out and tell me what you think. www.groomingangel.com


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

I like her. She seems to know the difference between high volume, and specialty care. The pics show a variety of breed grooms, not just strip downs.
Carole


----------



## katey96 (Aug 20, 2009)

So I took penny for her first full groom. We are working her into the teddy bear cut. I took her to grooming angel and she is perfection. She did such a wonderful job on penny. Penny came home so happy and gorgeous. I would recommend her to anyone in the puget sound area WA. I showed her pictures and described what I wanted and she did it to the t. I love it and penny loves it to. She seems to be holding her head higher as if she was a princess even though she is in my heart. So again go to her if you can she is the greatest so far no complaints. And once I get a good picture ill upload one. Oh and I got to say penny got a tail. It camaflaged in with her body as her hair was so long. But now she has a pom pom. I am so happy and I can't stop lovin it.


----------



## Kcdefg (Oct 4, 2009)

That's excellent news! I'm glad everything worked out for you!


----------

